# Police...



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So this morning driving down the A4 reading direction, pulled on the the dual carriage way into the filter lane and could see "old bill" letting me come into the inside lane to over take a tractor. Going down the dual carriage way I slipped into the outside lane and let him speed past me approaching traffic they then stuck their lights on.....in traffic.....they then were a little further up the queue and turned their lights off......WHAT THE FUCK! Late for breakfast? They caused more of a build up of traffic for fuck all!!!! I've felt like complaining to the Thames valley police all morning because its really pissed me off but WHAT THE FUCK assholes

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They could have been on a shout that was canceled or as you say just late for breakfast :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Blatently just late for breakfast.......they didnt put their lights on till they hit the traffic....caused more traffic, then turned them off?! fools *shaking fist*

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Surely it's more likely that they put them on to respond to a call, then for whatever reason it got cancelled (someone else was closer, someone else wasn't going had no traffic in front of them, etc)?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that could be true spandypandy but they could also have been late for brekkers

J
xx


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Surely it's more likely that they put them on to respond to a call, then for whatever reason it got cancelled (someone else was closer, someone else wasn't going had no traffic in front of them, etc)?


I'm always happy to pull out of their way, be stuck in traffic because of them - etc etc - it might be MY house thats being burgled whilst they are barging through the traffic with the blues and twos on!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

God damn chuck norris.....

....dont get me wrong I wouldnt mind either if my house was being broken into, however, he went storming off down the dual carriage way with no blues and twos going, hit the traffic and immediately put them on....coicidence?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Christ sake lolly, thou shalt not speaketh ill of the bobbies.

Any thread on here even doubting thier fine impeccable standards will instantly be smited down by people who were not there :lol: :lol: :lol:

Same old same old. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fuckin chuck norris (facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is now officialy a chuck norris thread.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> God damn chuck norris.....
> 
> ....dont get me wrong I wouldnt mind either if my house was being broken into, however, he went storming off down the dual carriage way with no blues and twos going, hit the traffic and immediately put them on....coicidence?
> 
> ...


They often only put them on when they actually need them, for example when they hit traffic and want people to move out the way.

Surely if they were 'late for breakfast', they'd have kept them on till they got to the doughnut shop, rather than just switching them off and carrying on with the rest of the traffic?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

they created more traffic by putting them on.......where they decided to stick them on was a bottle neck, two lanes merging into one and then no more than 100m up the road turned them off when people were already half way up the embankment to let them past.....

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> they created more traffic by putting them on.......where they decided to stick them on was a bottle neck, two lanes merging into one and then no more than 100m up the road turned them off when people were already half way up the embankment to let them past.....
> 
> J
> xx


Yeah, I'm not saying they put them on as a form of traffic management.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Surely it's more likely that they put them on to respond to a call, then for whatever reason it got cancelled (someone else was closer, someone else wasn't going had no traffic in front of them, etc)?
> ...


Blues n twos for a burglary??? You sure? Not in my experience it isn't. The only time the law turned up at one of ours was when my old man informed the phone operator that he had shot the intruder in the ar$e and then turned the rifle round & swiped the low lifes legs out from under him, breaking one of them. :twisted: I can assure you our street was well lit that evening.
The other times when it was 'just a normal break in', it was just a phone call, crime number, sort it out yourself kind of affair.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Otley TT QS said:


> Blues n twos for a burglary??? You sure? Not in my experience it isn't. The only time the law turned up at one of ours was when my old man informed the phone operator that he had shot the intruder in the ar$e and then turned the rifle round & swiped the low lifes legs out from under him, breaking one of them. :twisted: I can assure you our street was well lit that evening.
> The other times when it was 'just a normal break in', it was just a phone call, crime number, sort it out yourself kind of affair.


They tend to turn up pretty sharpish if the burglars are still in the house. Understandably they're in a bit less of a rush if it happened hours ago.

When I was at uni, a load of scallies broke in while I was in the house... I think the Police arrived about 45 seconds after I called them. They looked a bit out of breath though. Apparently they were parked up about 200m away and decided they'd get through the estate quicker on foot. I felt a bit sorry for them.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Lollypop86 said:


> So this morning driving down the A4 reading direction, pulled on the the dual carriage way into the filter lane and could see "old bill" letting me come into the inside lane to over take a tractor. Going down the dual carriage way I slipped into the outside lane and let him speed past me approaching traffic they then stuck their lights on.....in traffic.....they then were a little further up the queue and turned their lights off......WHAT THE FUCK! Late for breakfast? They caused more of a build up of traffic for fuck all!!!! I've felt like complaining to the Thames valley police all morning because its really pissed me off but WHAT THE FUCK assholes
> 
> J
> xx


Police officers respond to demands passed over a radio. These demands are based on situations or information that can change very quickly. It is not only possible but very common for officers on patrol to be dispatched to an incident one minute and then cancelled literally seconds later because of a change in the situation.

This happens because officers are dispatched in real time, even as a call is coming in from a member of the public, and all too often the good old general public grossly exaggerate their incident because they sort of lack any sense of perspective.

Here is a real example of a 999 job I was sent to:

POLICE CONTROL - Hello, Greater Manchester Police. What is your emergency?
PUBLIC - I'm being robbed!
POLICE CONTROL - Okay, Sir. Where are you? 
PUBLIC - Barclays bank.
POLICE CONTROL - Which branch, Sir?
PUBLIC - Stockport Road, Levenshulme.
POLICE CONTROL - Okay, Sir. Patrols are on their way to you.

At this point the computer log that the call taker has been writing up during the call is switched through to the screen of the radio dispatcher. It's been classified as an emergency response because it is a bank robbery. The job is given out over the radio and somewhere a police patrol (me, in this instance) switches on the emergency equipment and starts making their way to the scene. The call continues.

POLICE CONTROL - Are any weapons being used?
PUBLIC - Weapons? No.
POLICE CONTROL - And how many people are involved?
PUBLIC - Just the one.
POLICE CONTROL - And can you give me a description?
PUBLIC - Well he's wearing a suit. Why do you need to know that?
POLICE CONTROL - So our officers can recognise him if they find him leaving the scene.
PUBLIC - Well, he's not going anywhere. He's just sitting in his office.
POLICE CONTROL - Sitting in his office?
PUBLIC - Yes. He's the manager.
POLICE CONTROL - I'm sorry, Sir. I thought you said there was a robbery ongoing?
PUBLIC - Yes, there is. 
POLICE CONTROL - By the bank manager?
PUBLIC - Yes. They paid one of my direct debits early before my wages were paid and it bounced and they've charged me £35 for their mistake!

At this point the call taker lets the radio dispatcher know it's not a robbery at all and the police patrol is told to stand down. So literally seconds after they first started their blue light run, they stop again. Just like the incident you witnessed this morning.

Any objections to that? Perhaps you'd prefer it we completed a full 5 minute call getting all the smallest of details about an emergency just to make sure it actually is an emergency before we set people off to help you, but for me I think it's better that we get going straight away as soon as a caller suggests they need urgent help. After all seconds could save lives and we can always stop if it turns out to be nothing, can't we?

Well, apparently not without people jumping to enormously mistaken conclusions and slagging us off all over the internet. We're assholes, apparently. Nice.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > So this morning driving down the A4 reading direction, pulled on the the dual carriage way into the filter lane and could see "old bill" letting me come into the inside lane to over take a tractor. Going down the dual carriage way I slipped into the outside lane and let him speed past me approaching traffic they then stuck their lights on.....in traffic.....they then were a little further up the queue and turned their lights off......WHAT THE FUCK! Late for breakfast? They caused more of a build up of traffic for fuck all!!!! I've felt like complaining to the Thames valley police all morning because its really pissed me off but WHAT THE FUCK assholes
> ...


Are you saying it doesn't happen though?

Of course it does.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Callum-TT said:


> Are you saying it doesn't happen though?
> 
> Of course it does.


What, police officers putting on blue lights to get their breakfast? I wouldn't say it is something that has never happened - everything is possible - but it will happen considerably less frequently than you might think. Even when going to a genuine emergency incident I think twice about whether it is necessary to use blues and twos. If I'm not too far away and judge I can get there quickly enough without using them then I won't. Why? Because there is genuine jeopardy involved. It involves an inherant increase in risk and if something goes wrong, whether it is your fault or not, the job takes you to the cleaners. So why put yourself at that risk for simple frivolity? It isn't worth losing your job over, and you'd certainly lose your job if you had a bump using emergency kit when you were not on your way to an immediate-response incident. Some idiots might do it but the vast majority wouldn't.

But as others have already pointed out, that argument is entirely academic in this case as it's patently obvious that wasn't what they were doing, otherwise why would they put their equipment on for a few seconds and then just revert to normal driving having not really got anywhere? What they're accused of makes no sense whatsoever. Just a moment's thought about it and a little common sense would suggest a scenario more akin to the one I've described. But why stop and think when there's an opportunity to have a gratuitous pop at the cops?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> Well, apparently not without people jumping to enormously mistaken conclusions and slagging us off all over the internet. We're assholes, apparently. Nice.


How the fuck do you know it was an enormously mistsken conclusion, were you in the car with them?

No.

So stop jumping to conclusions. :roll:

Every post made even marginally questioning a police action you pop out from under a rock with your holier than thou attitude, like the police have NEVER done anything wrong.

Well I ask you, why is public confidence in them so low, why so many "scandals" plebgate, etc....

Im not saying they dont do a good job, most do....

But perfect they aint fella.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Mark Davies said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying it doesn't happen though?
> ...


Well said Mark.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Police thread + Brian = :roll:

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Police thread + Brian = :roll:
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone


Why single me out, plenty commented. :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have zero faith in the police after they failed to show any interest in the fact someone broke into my garage, stole all of the copper pipes, broke into my front door and ripped all the pipes out (i lived in the middle of Newbury town centre with my front door on street).......one police officers comment "it happens".....IT HAPPENS?! They watched me leave my fucking house and the police did fuck all, there was no police presence in the area at all even though they said that patrols would pick up....I was too fucking scared to go home for days incase they came when I was at home......the crow bar marks on the front door into my flat were the last straw and i moved.....car vandalised to fuck and some gypo nicking all the copper pipes and giving my front door a good goin over.....no no faith at all. So yes I will have a moan when the police stick their blues and two's on in rush hour traffic and then turn them off, it was like Noah parting the sea for the animals and then the climax didnt happen...... :evil: I;ve got several friends in the police who have openly said they have put them on just to get through traffic to get back as they want to go home because they have plans................so yes those who do it = assholes, those who say they havent...probably have at one point driving or not driving

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I have zero faith in the police after they failed to show any interest in the fact someone broke into my garage, stole all of the copper pipes, broke into my front door and ripped all the pipes out (i lived in the middle of Newbury town centre with my front door on street).......one police officers comment "it happens".....IT HAPPENS?! They watched me leave my fucking house and the police did fuck all, there was no police presence in the area at all even though they said that patrols would pick up....I was too fucking scared to go home for days incase they came when I was at home......the crow bar marks on the front door into my flat were the last straw and i moved.....car vandalised to fuck and some gypo nicking all the copper pipes and giving my front door a good goin over.....no no faith at all. So yes I will have a moan when the police stick their blues and two's on in rush hour traffic and then turn them off, it was like Noah parting the sea for the animals and then the climax didnt happen...... :evil: I;ve got several friends in the police who have openly said they have put them on just to get through traffic to get back as they want to go home because they have plans................so yes those who do it = assholes, those who say they havent...probably have at one point driving or not driving
> 
> J
> xx


No use wasteing your breath lolly, people already made up thier minds before even reading the thread. Its always the same.

Take that thread a few weeks back when some brainiac pulled a forum member over, with threats of fines for going over speed bumps too slow. It was automatically the members fault and not some bored knob on a power trip.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Brian, the only people who actually know why the police put their sirens on are the police themselves. Everyone else, including you, me, Jess and Mark are just guessing as to reasons.

This isn't about defending or attacking the police, it's just about common sense. Which explanation makes more sense? A police officer desperate for a bacon sarnie one second, then not bothered the next? Or a police officer on a call that got cancelled?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brian it's the way you talk about the Police just look at your last post brainiac/knob.

Your poor attitude towards the Police is there for anyone to see that has read any of your numerous negative posts across
threads.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > So this morning driving down the A4 reading direction, pulled on the the dual carriage way into the filter lane and could see "old bill" letting me come into the inside lane to over take a tractor. Going down the dual carriage way I slipped into the outside lane and let him speed past me approaching traffic they then stuck their lights on.....in traffic.....they then were a little further up the queue and turned their lights off......WHAT THE FUCK! Late for breakfast? They caused more of a build up of traffic for fuck all!!!! I've felt like complaining to the Thames valley police all morning because its really pissed me off but WHAT THE FUCK assholes
> ...


I can't believe you actually took the time to write all that :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

when my car was vandalised I was in the paper several times, on BBC Berkshire Radio 9 times and on BBC South today when the elections were happening:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-10912778

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2010/old- ... icle-12827

My name isnt Todd now so you cant find me but yea....the Thames Valley police are terrible!

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying it doesn't happen though?
> ...


I'm on about emergency services in general using the flashing lights to get somewhere quicker that's not an emergency.

I have personally seen situations like Jess has said when sat in traffic and suddenly a police car puts lights and sirens on to get through traffic then once clear all off and off they pop.

Don't think I am against the police as my mate and 2 members of my family are coppers.

I just think you may be a bit naive if you think some members of the emergency services do not use the fact they have a quick fire way to get through traffic when they don't need to. Just because you personally don't do it does not mean others don't either.

If everyone followed normal laws and procedures there would be no need for your job mate.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Surely a police car with its siren on for an emergency looks exactly the same as a police car with its siren on for something that's not an emergency. How are you telling the difference? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

No Brian, it's perfectly okay for someone to see something and not knowing the first thing about what was actually going on to then start slagging someone off (and by assosciation an entire profession) even though what they are accusing them of makes not the slightest bit of sense whatsoever - but how dare I stand up and point out the obvious failings in their logic and defend those not here to defend themselves!

I don't know what it is you do for a living but no doubt if you logged onto a forum that had nothing whatsoever to do with your work but regularly read ill informed and misguided criticisms of what you do then you'd have something to say about it. But no, you're prefectly entitled to slag off the cops as much as you like but if I so much as seek to correct you about your miscomprehensions I'm some kind of arsehole unprepared to listen to the general public who pay my wages and so unfit to do my job. Because you can't possibly be wrong about something that you've actually never done in your life, can you? You know _everything_!

Your arrogance is exceeded only by your obvious, pathalogical hatred of the police - something which people here begin to see quite clearly from the way you virtually trip over yourself to take a pop at the cops whenever any opportunity presents itself. And the way you keep adding, "I think most do a good job" is just laughable! If that's true why do you seem incapable of resisting the temptation of jumping on every single cop-bashing thread you see? You just can't wait to have a go and it never seems to cross your mind that just maybe you don't fully understand what's going on and possibly there's a perfectly reasonable explanation for what's happened. I offer those alternatives and suddenly (according to you) I'm claiming the police are perfect - when actually I've never done anything more than point out that there are other possible explanations.

As people who are not police officers have pointed out to you, it's totally illogical to suggest they put the blues and twos on to go and get breakfast given that they actually then didn't go anywhere. As Spandex said, are we to believe they were hungry one minute (so hungry as to go on an emergency run in a police car!) and then suddenly not be hungry the next second? The suggestion is just patently idiotic! So no, I wasn't there - but I didn't need to be there to see what a stupid notion it was. Because (unlike you) I actually do the job it seemed fairly obvious to me why lights would go on one second but be off again very quickly and I gave just such a practical example. It's not in any way being 'holier than thou' - it's just providing a little insight into what actually goes on in police work so people in the future might have a better understanding of what they see us doing, and so prevent them jumping to incorrect conclusions through simple ignorance.

I know I'm wasting my time with you but it's not for your benefit - it's for more reasonable people who might actually be interested in hearing an explanation for why the police might be seen doing things that otherwise the public don't entirely understand.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

your right it is irritating....irritating as hell especially when it caused more of a traffic build up and tail back than there was to begin with!

J
xx


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I have zero faith in the police after they failed to show any interest in the fact someone broke into my garage, stole all of the copper pipes, broke into my front door and ripped all the pipes out (i lived in the middle of Newbury town centre with my front door on street).......one police officers comment "it happens".....IT HAPPENS?! They watched me leave my fucking house and the police did fuck all, there was no police presence in the area at all even though they said that patrols would pick up....I was too fucking scared to go home for days incase they came when I was at home......the crow bar marks on the front door into my flat were the last straw and i moved.....car vandalised to fuck and some gypo nicking all the copper pipes and giving my front door a good goin over.....no no faith at all. So yes I will have a moan when the police stick their blues and two's on in rush hour traffic and then turn them off, it was like Noah parting the sea for the animals and then the climax didnt happen...... :evil: I;ve got several friends in the police who have openly said they have put them on just to get through traffic to get back as they want to go home because they have plans................so yes those who do it = assholes, those who say they havent...probably have at one point driving or not driving
> 
> J
> xx


Of course it was the police fault you got done and your copper nicked.....don't for a minute put any responsibility on the scrotes that done it. NOOOOO place your anger all on the old bill. Shit happens the copper got it right.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> your right it is irritating....irritating as hell especially when it caused more of a traffic build up and tail back than there was to begin with!
> 
> J
> xx


So let's assume they got an emergency call, seeing as that's the most likely reason for them putting their sirens on... Are you saying that rather than respond to that call quickly, they should have left the sirens off so that they didn't affect the other traffic around them?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex I cant see what your writing so im not replying

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Of course it was the police fault you got done and your copper nicked.....don't for a minute put any responsibility on the scrotes that done it. NOOOOO place your anger all on the old bill. Shit happens the copper got it right.


yes I do place some of the anger on the police because this happened after several times of me complaining to them about my car being vandalised, they said on a number of occasions that police presence in the area would ramp up and it didnt, had that of been the case they might have been moved on by the police for parking in a "loading bay"....95% of my anger was totally placed on the scum that did it, but I do feel that the police should have been doing what the local council and senior officers were telling the residents at the time that it would be majorly stepped up and it wasnt......

J
xx


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Callum-TT said:


> I have personally seen situations like Jess has said when sat in traffic and suddenly a police car puts lights and sirens on to get through traffic then once clear all off and off they pop.


And here is a case in point. You seem to be presuming that because you've seen a police car turn its lights off then they can't be going to an emergncy - purely on the evidence that they've turned their lights off. But in truth you had no idea what they were actually doing, did you? It's just presumption.

But as I've pointed out before, there's no requirement to have lights and sirens on all the time whenever going to an emergency. They are just a tool to be used to help negotiate through traffic and make progress. Once through traffic they are not serving a purpose - but may for instance alert an offender of the approach of the police long before they get there. So at times we will turn the kit off even if we are still going to an emergency.

I'm not saying there's never been a police officer who couldn't be bothered waiting in traffic and used the lights to get on - I'm just pointing out that there's many other reasons for it and chances are what you're presuming is going on (and criticising) may be a much less likely explanation for what you've seen than you first thought.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Spandex I cant see what your writing so im not replying
> 
> J
> xx


Gotcha. Thanks for replying to let me know you're not replying.

(FYI, I'm not replying to you either, other than this reply, which isn't a reply)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> . Because you can't possibly be wrong about something that you've actually never done in your life, can you? You know _everything_!
> 
> Your arrogance is exceeded only by your obvious, pathalogical hatred of the police...


I dont have a pathological hatred of police.

I just dont like you, its not because you are a cop.......

Its because you are condescending.

Toodles.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex I cant see what your writing so im not replying
> ...


love you too squishy :*

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > . Because you can't possibly be wrong about something that you've actually never done in your life, can you? You know _everything_!
> ...


[/quote][/quote]

You really let yourself down sometimes Brian


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> You really let yourself down sometimes Brian


Why arent you in bed?? lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


You really let yourself down sometimes Brian [/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]

Why is that James?

I dont like him, I have my reasons and it has precisely fuck all to do with you :-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > You really let yourself down sometimes Brian
> ...


I'm at work until 06.00-07.00 see you tomorrow young lady.

Ignorance is bliss Brian and just because this is the flame room doesn't mean you have to swear that just shows a general lack of intelligence.

But then again you are quite good at that.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


So you are saying everyone who swears is dumb or unintelligent? , quite possibly the dumbest shit you have ever come out with :wink:

Nice one.

Night night.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not everyone Brian just you. :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Not everyone Brian just you. :roll:


Ok, whatever. I really dont see why its always you wadeing into other people's arguments like some misguided forum police, perhaps when you get marks knob out your mouth you can catch some sleep.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

How about some of you lot pull that fucking great hook out of your mouths and stop biting. 
If people want to have a rant let them!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have personally seen situations like Jess has said when sat in traffic and suddenly a police car puts lights and sirens on to get through traffic then once clear all off and off they pop.
> ...


Well wouldn't the world be grand if people didn't make stupid accusations.

Like you are your pals assuming I'm a chav boy racer and pulling me over because I was 18 and had a lowered car.

You wonder why the general public are disinterested and fed up with the police.

More focused on motorway speeding or other fine based motoring convictions than actually catching a criminal.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

People are entitled to rant on a forum if they weren't there wouldn't be a place to......so whilst I am entitled to my own opinion I will continue to air it even if it is to the dislike of others

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> People are entitled to rant on a forum if they weren't there wouldn't be a place to......so whilst I am entitled to my own opinion I will continue to air it even if it is to the dislike of others
> 
> J
> Xx


+1 lolly


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well people need to accept that not everyone shares the same views, I'm sure there would be lots of people getting pissy about how charity workers get paid well someone's got to do it but I'm sure they would have a good ol rant that's life we get over it just like mark will probably get over the fact that a lot of people think the police are arseholes and just how James will get over the fact you think he is trolling you to get his 2 peneth in.....we all get over it and accept people's views good or bad

J
Xx


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Lollypop86 said:


> People are entitled to rant on a forum if they weren't there wouldn't be a place to......so whilst I am entitled to my own opinion I will continue to air it even if it is to the dislike of others
> 
> J
> Xx


Of course you are - and for _*exactly*_ the same reasons other people are entitled to express their opinion that they think you're wrong. If you put an opinion on the internet you have to expect someone will disagree with you. But the moment somebody makes a reasoned argument to counter your position they get subjected the the typical juvenile abuse we see from Brian, who vociferously argues his right to express an opinion whilst in the next breath criticises others for daring to do just that. It's blatant hypocrisy which totally undermines any credibility he could possibly have.

He doesn't like me even though he's never met me. He doesn't like me because I stand up to him and present decent and intelligent debate that makes his opinions look foolish. But he's a typical internet armchair warrior who hides behind the protection of his computer screen to act like a bully and continues to do so because there are just sufficient people on the internet like him to throw their oar in with him and encourage him to carry on. But just because a handful of people join in his gang doesn't mean the majority aren't getting thoroughly tired of him - and we're seeing the signs of that coming to the fore now.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We are all entitled to get defensive if we feel strongly enough about it, Christ I get defensive about my opinions

Maybe you and Brian need a man hug

J
Xx


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Lolly, I don't get defensive out of some sense of personal affront.

It's important that the public have confidence in the police. If they don't then when they need some help they may choose not to ask for it because they believe the police won't do anything for them anyway. Of course the police aren't perfect - nobody is - and naturally there is always going to be some justifiable criticism out there. But the cops find themselves in a rather unique position in that they do something that is almost completely outside the normal experience of the general public. Most people have very little understanding of what we do or how we go about our work - yet see us out and about our work all the time. You see something and you don't really know why it is being done, but you come to a negative conclusion anyway and voice criticism.

All too often that criticism isn't really fair or justified, simply because it comes from a lack of understanding. Just as often people are voicing criticism based on things they haven't seen themselves at all - Brian being a perfect example. And it all adds to the general body of complaint about the police that everyone else sees - and that is corrosive.

There may well be a woman in an abusive domestic relationship who today is on the verge of calling the police to get some help, but then sees a rant similar to yours on the net and that tips her decision not to bother. And wouldn't that be a desperate shame if tonight happens to be the night when he comes homes and loses it completely and kills her? Or perhaps someone sees a burglary going on but doesn't call the police because rants like yours have convinced them the cops are all just useless and lazy, so what's the point?

You seem very reasonable so I hope that by now you accept that what you saw yesterday was in all liklihood just an officer being dispatched to a job and then quickly getting cancelled, and not them trying to go for their breakfast. Perhaps you had a shit drive to work and just needed someone to vent your frustration at, and that seems fairly harmless on the face of it - until you think about how it's contribution to undermining public confidence in the police can do real harm. I know that wasn't your intention but what a shame it would be if that was the result when really all those cops were doing was their very best to do their job.

I'm not trying to make you feel guilty nor am I trying to change the entrenched and prejudiced opinions of people like Brian - I'm just explaining why it is whenever these threads appear I always pop up and present an alternative point of view to try and balance the argument. Complaints about the police that on the face of it seem very hard to justify need to be challenged because if they are not people just accept them as truth - and that just makes it easier for the criminals to get on with what they are doing.

It's my job to stop people committing crime and my responses here are just an aspect of me doing the job you pay me for. Of course I could just not bother, but then I wouldn't care about my job, would I?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

How does someone saying that police maybe abuse the lights and sirens stop an abused woman calling the police. What a load of bollocks fella.

The thing that stops women phoning the police is generally previous experience with the police. If their own previous experiences have been negative they may end up not trusting them not reading what some people say on a forum.

That has to be one of the most ridiculous comments I have ever read.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't feel guilty at all as I have no reason too, I have a very valid dislike to the police which is from personal experience, which can be seen in the links I posted from what happened to my car a couple of years ago, let alone the countless times I've been pulled for doing nothing wrong.....drove from France to my work and then home, minding my own business following a car down a road I could see a car clearly doing way over the speed limit coming up behind me, the car infront pulls into a road and the car behind might aswel have joined me in the back seat so what do I do continue to let them tail gate me or put my foot down to create some distance then the lights go at 2am! An unmarked orange ST with a single officer, pull over, put the window down and turn the car off " do you know what speed you were doing" my response "yep enough to make sure you didn't continue to tailgate me" "have you been drinking?" My response "nope just driven back from France" he watched me finish my cigggie and put it out "I'm goin to breathalyser you" my response "sure but it's a waste of your time and mine" " bit cocky aren't you?" " nope just tired and see this as a waste of time for you and me and tax payer money when you could be catching real criminals" breathalised me came back as zero "I heard your not supposed to for some time if someone has smoked as it effects the results" he said nothing and then said I could go but watch my speed.....asked him for his badge number and he asked why so I told him I felt like he taunted me to get a reaction even thought he was clearly breaking the speed limit to get behind me.....he refuses and walked back to his car so I took a picture of his plate smiling at him.....so just another annoyance to add to the list

J
Xx


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Callum-TT said:


> How does someone saying that police maybe abuse the lights and sirens stop an abused woman calling the police. What a load of bollocks fella.


Well of course you speak to *loads* of victims of crime - no doubt several of them every day. What, you don't? Well you see, I do. And the thing is all too often I hear people saying, "I've never called the police before but this has been going on for months now and I didn't call you sooner because I thought you wouldn't do anything about it". And why, when they've never had any personal dealings with the police before, did they think the police wouldn't do anything for them? Quite simply because other people had told them so.

It's not bollocks, it's the obvious truth. But what do I know - I've only been a police officer for 20 years while you, I presume, have never done a day's policing in your life - so quite obviously you know better. I will concede to your superior knowledge and experience.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I don't feel guilty at all as I have no reason too, I have a very valid dislike to the police which is from personal experience, which can be seen in the links I posted from what happened to my car a couple of years ago, let alone the countless times I've been pulled for doing nothing wrong.....drove from France to my work and then home, minding my own business following a car down a road I could see a car clearly doing way over the speed limit coming up behind me, the car infront pulls into a road and the car behind might aswel have joined me in the back seat so what do I do continue to let them tail gate me or put my foot down to create some distance then the lights go at 2am! An unmarked orange ST with a single officer, pull over, put the window down and turn the car off " do you know what speed you were doing" my response "yep enough to make sure you didn't continue to tailgate me" "have you been drinking?" My response "nope just driven back from France" he watched me finish my cigggie and put it out "I'm goin to breathalyser you" my response "sure but it's a waste of your time and mine" " bit cocky aren't you?" " nope just tired and see this as a waste of time for you and me and tax payer money when you could be catching real criminals" breathalised me came back as zero "I heard your not supposed to for some time if someone has smoked as it effects the results" he said nothing and then said I could go but watch my speed.....asked him for his badge number and he asked why so I told him I felt like he taunted me to get a reaction even thought he was clearly breaking the speed limit to get behind me.....he refuses and walked back to his car so I took a picture of his plate smiling at him.....so just another annoyance to add to the list
> 
> J
> Xx


You say you've been pulled over for doing nothing wrong, then go on to give an example where you were clearly in the wrong... If someone is tail gating you, the legal, and much more importantly, sensible thing to do is reduce your speed and let them pass. You did exactly what you're not supposed to do, and got caught doing it.

Don't forget though, you're not reading this, so don't reply. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love you spandypandy

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > How does someone saying that police maybe abuse the lights and sirens stop an abused woman calling the police. What a load of bollocks fella.
> ...


Wow you have some ego fella.

Oh and in reply yes I have done policing in Afghanistan and Iraq trying to police an occupied population who would happily kill you of their mood fancies.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> But the moment somebody makes a reasoned argument to counter your position they get subjected the the typical juvenile abuse we see from Brian, who vociferously argues his right to express an opinion whilst in the next breath criticises others for daring to do just that. It's blatant hypocrisy which totally undermines any credibility he could possibly have.


What a load of shite mark, show me one example of this, I only gave my opinion on lollys situation.
Nobody was getting slagged, untill you started your usual condescending crap. you are creating a fantasy situation out of thin air.



Mark Davies said:


> He doesn't like me even though he's never met me. He doesn't like me because I stand up to him and present decent and intelligent debate that makes his opinions look foolish. But he's a typical internet armchair warrior who hides behind the protection of his computer screen to act like a bully and continues to do so because there are just sufficient people on the internet like him to throw their oar in with him and encourage him to carry on. But just because a handful of people join in his gang doesn't mean the majority aren't getting thoroughly tired of him - and we're seeing the signs of that coming to the fore now.


No the reason I dont like you is because you talk down to people, you clearly think you are quite above the rest of us. I took a particular dislike to you after you pathetically attempted to intimidate me with "the long arm of the law" when I made a joking statement about an insurance claim. But lets not rake over old coals.



Mark Davies said:


> All too often that criticism isn't really fair or justified, simply because it comes from a lack of understanding. Just as often people are voicing criticism based on things they haven't seen themselves at all - Brian being a perfect example. And it all adds to the general body of complaint about the police that everyone else sees - and that is corrosive.
> 
> I'm not trying to make you feel guilty nor am I trying to change the entrenched and prejudiced opinions of people like Brian


People like Brian.... people like Brian.

Listen to yourself. You dont know jack shit about me.



Mark Davies said:


> It's not bollocks, it's the obvious truth. But what do I know - I've only been a police officer for 20 years while you, I presume, have never done a day's policing in your life - so quite obviously you know better. I will concede to your superior knowledge and experience.


Wow. How arrogent is that.

Is this is the attitude you take with the general public?

You seem to have this attitude that people have issues with the police, I think its pretty clear that you have an issue with the public.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I did call those in the police car assholes 

J
Xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] i need more pop corn!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Hook in mouth well and truly!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] i need more pop corn!


 *+1 *Me too!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I blame Brian for everything


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> I blame Brian for everything


Its ok, im used to it :wink: :-*


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> I blame Brian for everything


 I blame Jess!

She started this. :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is it time to close this thread ???
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Is it time to close this thread ???
> Hoggy.


 Not yet!
_Haven't finished my popcorn._ :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ha Ha ha lmao lol, ( fell off my soddin chair ouch) yet another dig at the boys in blue thread.......half of you only ever see the car & its occupants in uniform, how dare they pull me over!!!! Wtf lol, if they perceive that something didnt look right then they have every right to pull any of us over. Who knows maybe your precious TT had been pinched and they stopped it by good chance over a hunch.
Why dig the cops out all of the time? They dont make the friggin laws of stop & search Westminster does you bunch of ignorant chocolate teapots lol. I know loads of cops as i did work for main armoury in cheltenham & my neice is traffic police but great sense of humour is needed in such a stressful career. Little cow even blued n two'd me once for a joke haha yes big family joke now as i was overloaded on passengers dropping someone i knew a mile down road in pouring rain.
I get on great with police in general and always say hello or hows it going if out walking in town, they are humans with families and if treated properly will only ever be decent to you in life further down the line. Yes ok mark does go on in a very factual manner in how he responds on here, but that is years of training kicking in I'm afraid so just see past that side and who the person is in life away from the job.

Grow up some of you and realise what an asset mark can actually be if u have any need of advice in the future.......
Love you all gazz xxx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Ha Ha ha lmao lol, ( fell off my soddin chair ouch) yet another dig at the boys in blue thread.......half of you only ever see the car & its occupants in uniform, how dare they pull me over!!!! Wtf lol, if they perceive that something didnt look right then they have every right to pull any of us over. Who knows maybe your precious TT had been pinched and they stopped it by good chance over a hunch.


What the fuck are you talking about gaz :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nobody mentioned anything about that.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Im talking about the whole cake Brian not just one slice, lollies OP was just trying to belittle the cops as useless fookers using toys to get there breakfast quicker maybe. When some logic gets injected into the thread its instantly im not reading your replies spandy......toys thrown out of the pram completely haha. Mark takes the time to give a for instance of how these things can happen and gets slated yet again, dear oh dear this forum has gone down hill even further than i thought possible. Cops are the same as the rest of us only human and thank god not like cops of old that wouldn't hesitate to give someone a slap if out of order down the cells. Few bad apples ruins the barrell syndrome is what this is all about, even simon who is a copper either doesnt or hardly posts now & he was such a great guy on here.....same as Blackpool, ive had plenty of phone convos with him over cop bashing threads once again on here.
I remember your original thread of where cops had stopped you over leaving a car running in layby and transporting eggs, very silly reason and should not have gone to court.......but in general most police are great people in life & in work if treated how we expect to be treated ourselves.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Im talking about the whole cake Brian not just one slice, lollies OP was just trying to belittle the cops as useless fookers using toys to get there breakfast quicker maybe. When some logic gets injected into the thread its instantly im not reading your replies spandy......toys thrown out of the pram completely haha. Mark takes the time to give a for instance of how these things can happen and gets slated yet again, dear oh dear this forum has gone down hill even further than i thought possible. Cops are the same as the rest of us only human and thank god not like cops of old that wouldn't hesitate to give someone a slap if out of order down the cells. Few bad apples ruins the barrell syndrome is what this is all about, even simon who is a copper either doesnt or hardly posts now & he was such a great guy on here.....same as Blackpool, ive had plenty of phone convos with him over cop bashing threads once again on here.
> I remember your original thread of where cops had stopped you over leaving a car running in layby and transporting eggs, very silly reason and should not have gone to court.......but in general most police are great people in life & in work if treated how we expect to be treated ourselves.


Yea gaz, that incident did leave a very bitter taste in my mouth regarding police, but I calmed down and realise its not all like this, shit happens but its worse when it happens to you personally :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> realise what an asset mark can actually be if u have any need of advice in the future.......
> Love you all gazz xxx


And has already been in the past!!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice to 'see' you Gaz 8) 
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> .................... and if treated properly will only ever be decent to you..................


 Still getting over this line! 
Priceless!

You're not confusing the Fuzz with your pet rabbit are you? :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Little cow even blued n two'd me once for a joke haha


Great role model right there then folks......

J
xx


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Ha Ha ha lmao lol, ( fell off my soddin chair ouch) yet another dig at the boys in blue thread.......half of you only ever see the car & its occupants in uniform, how dare they pull me over!!!! Wtf lol, if they perceive that something didnt look right then they have every right to pull any of us over. Who knows maybe your precious TT had been pinched and they stopped it by good chance over a hunch.
> Why dig the cops out all of the time? They dont make the friggin laws of stop & search Westminster does you bunch of ignorant chocolate teapots lol. I know loads of cops as i did work for main armoury in cheltenham & my neice is traffic police but great sense of humour is needed in such a stressful career. Little cow even blued n two'd me once for a joke haha yes big family joke now as i was overloaded on passengers dropping someone i knew a mile down road in pouring rain.
> I get on great with police in general and always say hello or hows it going if out walking in town, they are humans with families and if treated properly will only ever be decent to you in life further down the line. Yes ok mark does go on in a very factual manner in how he responds on here, but that is years of training kicking in I'm afraid so just see past that side and who the person is in life away from the job.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more. Well said.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

milanonick said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha ha lmao lol, ( fell off my soddin chair ouch) yet another dig at the boys in blue thread.......half of you only ever see the car & its occupants in uniform, how dare they pull me over!!!! Wtf lol, if they perceive that something didnt look right then they have every right to pull any of us over. Who knows maybe your precious TT had been pinched and they stopped it by good chance over a hunch.
> ...


+ 1,000,000


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NoMark said:


> milanonick said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


So you all agree then it was approperate for his neice to use poilce time to "blue and two him for a joke" then not charge him with being overloaded on passangers, I wonder what marks opinion on this is?

Kind of ironic that the thread was created because lolly thought, (correctly or incorrectly) that police used time and toys inappropriately. Then you +1,000,000 this comment.

Just sayin :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> So you all agree then it was appropriate for his niece to use police time to "blue and two him for a joke" then not charge him with being overloaded on passengers, I wonder what marks opinion on this is?
> 
> Kind of ironic that the thread was created because lolly thought, (correctly or incorrectly) that police used time and toys inappropriately. Then you +1,000,000 this comment.
> 
> Just sayin. :wink:


 I don't know the specifics of the prank/joke but I would hazard that the police niece actually diverted very little (if any) time from traveling or patrolling and had the radio on in the background all the time.

Just because the fuzz are parked along side (dealing with) another vehicle rather than being parked up on their own by the side of the road does not reduce their effect on traffic calming. Not in my opinion anyway.


As for being overloaded, Gaz didn't specify if the overload was too many passengers or too heavy!  
_Just sayin'._ :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > So you all agree then it was appropriate for his niece to use police time to "blue and two him for a joke" then not charge him with being overloaded on passengers, I wonder what marks opinion on this is?
> ...


Passangers too heavy. Whatever.... still illegal

Had it not been gaz woukd she have booked the car? Had gaz done somthing more serious driving blind drunk for eg. would she still let him off?

All hypothetical of course.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

perhaps a little trivia in such a heated topic,, but I notice it is apparently ok for a bank ( manager ) to rob a member of the public but a serious crime for a member of the public to rob a bank :? ,,,,,,,,,, well one may wonder why some ( many ? ) people have a suspicious and cynical view of the authorities and those charged with maintaining " law and order " ,
just saying :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> perhaps a little trivia in such a heated topic,, but I notice it is apparently ok for a bank ( manager ) to rob a member of the public but a serious crime for a member of the public to rob a bank :? ,,,,,,,,,, well one may wonder why some ( many ? ) people have a suspicious and cynical view of the authorities and those charged with maintaining " law and order " ,


 Not only is your punctuation poor, but facts are incorrect too. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robbery 
"taking or attempting to take something of value by force or threat of force"

_Off topic, but I also think the entire finance industry is appalling! _


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

perhaps to satisfy your penchant for pedantry you might like to check the various naunce of " force "


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you love a good bit of wiki dont you lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> perhaps to satisfy your penchant for pedantry you might like to check the various naunce of " force "


I thought it was 'masses' of acceleration. :wink: 
http://thelawdictionary.org/force/


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> you love a good bit of wiki don't you lol
> J
> xx


 I was always taught to corroborate stuff with references.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's not very nice skeeemeee

J
Xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> perhaps to satisfy your penchant for pedantry you might like to check the various naunce of " force "


Off topic-

You have very poor grammar! You need to need learn how to write properly.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps to satisfy your penchant for pedantry you might like to check the various naunce of " force "
> ...


Full stop. :roll: 

Need to need learn..... :?: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rodders cant help it lets not turn this into a grammar and punctuation war

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


lol...got me!...didn't pay much attention when writing to that cock flange.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

why would even the dumbest and rudest want to post like that ,,, beyond me :?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ................ let's not turn this into a grammar and punctuation war.
> J
> xx


 'Cos you'd lose! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> That's not very nice Skeeemeee.
> 
> J
> Xx


 Funny though. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhnRHOYR ... QofJn-MHzI

Poss. funniest ever:-


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You and I are going to fall out......

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> why would even the dumbest and rudest want to post like that ,,, beyond me :?


aww, are you goin to cry? you little piece of knob cheese.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no no no no, not crying,,, maybe despairing a little,, but I don't really care that much about you or your foul mouth and pea brain to bother .. :roll: , anyway, I am watching another couple of dick heads playing land rovers on TV,,, so the field is all yours now,,,,,please feel free to continue :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > realise what an asset mark can actually be if u have any need of advice in the future.......
> ...


Oh yes for sure Dani Mark has been a great asset to the forum for ages


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Little cow even blued n two'd me once for a joke haha
> ...


You plank lolly she is my neice and found an opperyunity to give her uncle some back for once......its called life lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So brave sat behind his keyboard.

As much as I often disagree with Roddy he's got this "gentleman"' well sussed.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Hmmm that is a good point brian so i dropped her a txt message to ask her, answer came back no you wouldn't get off, i would take keys off you lock car and leave you to walk home then disown you as family. Harsh but fair i guess, do love our Shelley for her honesty..............(hiya sal sozz meant to respond in other post )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok back to original post, lolly you accused cops of abusing there kit to get to breakfast spandy & mark gave a more reasoned as to why they used the kit, do you agree or disagree with what they say & why?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Hmmm that is a good point brian so i dropped her a txt message to ask her, answer came back no you wouldn't get off, i would take keys off you lock car and leave you to walk home then disown you as family. Harsh but fair i guess, do love our Shelley for her honesty..............(hiya sal sozz meant to respond in other post )


So she would let you off then...

In a not getting banned like everyone else would way [smiley=book2.gif]



Gazzer said:


> Ok back to original post, lolly you accused cops of abusing there kit to get to breakfast spandy & mark gave a more reasoned as to why they used the kit, do you agree or disagree with what they say & why?


In lollys defence nobody knows why they did it, sure its more likley it was a canceled call. But also possible they just wanted to move up the queue 

Who knows. ?....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


so its one rule for your niece and one rule for everyone else? righto.......

J
xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok plonker 1 & 2 yes she is family and as an officer of the law can use her discretion on whether to prosecute or let off a member of the public depending on the situation. Before you both jump back in have you ever paid cash for something to avoid vat?
Got too get up early to get one over on me guys gals, at least i know my neice is a fair copper with a heart who understands lifes probs and gives leeway where she feels it is warranted.

Still didnt answer the question lolly?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

didnt see the question till now, and I didnt once say either was wrong or that I was the only Captain of right in this ship. I was expressing my frustration which I am fully entitled to do in the sea of forums to which some have clearly taken it wayyyyy too personally.

All too often have I seen it happen and have quite happily sat there and said either to myself (can always win an argument that way) or to a passenger "oh late for breakfast/lunch/dinner" why? because im allowed to and its nice to laugh which I do frequently. I have also expressed my views on the police from my own personal experience which does give me every reason to have little faith in the police when every time I have had to have dealings with them the result has been little to nothing on their part yet one would quite happily provoke me into a reaction when I was originally doing nothing wrong the refuse to give me his badge number....

This is the flame room which unfortunately I imagine the police will come up time and time again......maybe we should just have 1 thread for everyone to have their say when they are feeling frustrated then those who are 1000000% pro police and that they are holier than thou as Brian put it (lol) can jut keep replying to that and quoting their previous comments which I'm sure they will write and rewrite several times over the years.....TTF wont be the only place that people will have a moan about the plod....

enough of an answer for you? as I could go on for a while 

So question for you...did she let you off because your family? would she do what she said she would to the next person? double standards dont you think? 1 rule for 1 and 1 for another?

J
xx

p.s my name is Jess I think we are fully acquainted now to be on first name terms


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Ok plonker 1 & 2 yes she is family and as an officer of the law can use her discretion on whether to prosecute or let off a member of the public depending on the situation. Before you both jump back in have you ever paid cash for something to avoid vat?
> Got too get up early to get one over on me guys gals, at least i know my neice is a fair copper with a heart who understands lifes probs and gives leeway where she feels it is warranted.
> 
> Still didnt answer the question lolly?


Plonker? I was being civil and treading on eggshells not to draw this down. Hence the many  etc...

But since im a plonker.....

Your neice should not have done that. Its unprofessional, simples.

And suggesting she would simply let you walk home after catching you blind drunk shows she is a very weak officer indeed. Id grass my own family in personally if I found out they were driving paralytic for both their safty and others. Id rather they were banned....

Id really love to hear marks opinion on police using public property for practical jokes. ?....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Plonker? I was being civil and treading on eggshells not to draw this down. Hence the many  etc...
> 
> But since im a plonker.....


Do you want to be 1 or 2?



J
xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Jess im gazz, flame room is mine and has been for a long time in ttf lol....

Ok you say cop wouldnt give his badge number? Its on uniform in full view its part of safety for them too in cctv footage

Neice: would she let me off if i wasnt family? Hmm prob not but then again perks in every walk of life, dont dbl standard me again as you cannot tell me you wouldn't buy cheap goods if given a chance with no vat??? Still breaking the law lol or do you add the vat onto your yearly vat return or tax return?

Brian im a tee totaller now so all hypothetical in questions and answers, much better life by the way

Jess a one off thread on the police so you can bitch when pissed off haha, ok how about a cops thread depicting dumb joe public and how stupid many of us are? Sounds fair ehh lol

Jess your number 1 xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok plonker 1 & 2 yes she is family and as an officer of the law can use her discretion on whether to prosecute or let off a member of the public depending on the situation. Before you both jump back in have you ever paid cash for something to avoid vat?
> ...


Ok let me get this one done quickly, i never hinted or stated that my neice would let me off with drink driving Brian!!!! Read back please and show where i have done so????
And regarding public property used as a joke, hell yeah if cops did it more often then maybe people wouldn't be so harsh towards them lol. Two of my cop m8's pulled a zonda driver over to get photos taken with the car.....driver loved the attention lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Hi Jess im gazz, flame room is mine and has been for a long time in ttf lol....
> 
> Ok you say cop wouldnt give his badge number? Its on uniform in full view its part of safety for them too in cctv footage
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz did you sneeze you have an extra z there......the flame room is yours? sorry how old are you? (facepalm) I'm 100% sure this is a public forum which doesn't give you any more right to use the flame room than anyone else, unless that is how you make yourself feel better by claiming an entire section on a forum....good job such a dude!

it was dark, there was no cctv and I was tired and asked for it when he wasn't looking at me, if I ever get pulled again I'll remember to have a pen and paper to hand.....

its totally a double standard...you got that *DOUBLE STANDARD DOUBLE STANDARD DOUBLE STANDARD* (thats just for you incase you missed it) because why are you any different than the general public? your not, so you have completely proven the point that the police will use their "power" to have a laugh and dick about...this might also include getting somewhere they want to be. Have I bought anything without paying VAT? probably. Have I paid way over the odds for other goods and therefore paid more VAT yep.....oh my frickin bejesus someone send the police over to my house right now because I am such a criminal like right up there with murderers.....

If I'm number 1 you can be 1.1 I can share you see 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Ok let me get this one done quickly, i never hinted or stated that my neice would let me off with drink driving Brian!!!! Read back please and show where i have done so????





Gazzer said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Had it not been gaz woukd she have booked the car? Had gaz done somthing more serious driving blind drunk for eg. would she still let him off?
> ...


So you think making you walk home and going in the huff with you is "harsh but fair" punishment when anyone else would be looking at perhaps a 3 year ban, massive fine, 5 years double insurance premiums, and a criminal record?

Ps. Its normally a judge that decides what punishments should be handed out.... not pally wally family members on duty.

Sorry gaz, but you are onto massive plums here fella.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great names Gaz :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Great names Gaz :wink:


We a name for you, but it kept changing the word to something else....... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Great names Gaz :wink:
> ...


In English please :? :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

jamman said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > lol....says he "doesn't care", but comments on all my posts.... :roll:
> ...


Yes, very brave indeed.... should I be scared?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Sorry, my tables autocorrect took the word "had" out, I must have missed a space. Sorry if this made it difficult for you.

English is difficult. :lol:

Anyway the forum has only one profanity filtered word, silly cunt. :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Apology accepted


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Apology accepted


 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Hi Jess im gazz, flame room is mine and has been for a long time in ttf lol....
> 
> Ok you say cop wouldnt give his badge number? Its on uniform in full view its part of safety for them too in cctv footage
> 
> ...


I love the idea of members of the law highlighting the utter [email protected] joe public say/do to try and avoid getting caught Gaz. :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

This thread reminds me of watching a one legged man in an arse kicking competition.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Did he win?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> This thread reminds me of watching a one legged man in an arse kicking competition.


Really ,,,, when was that ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Interesting headlines in the aberdeen newspaper( " press and journal ) today about an armed police mans " efforts " to attend an incident . :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> Interesting headlines in the aberdeen newspaper( " press and journal ) today about an armed police mans " efforts " to attend an incident . :?


Link?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian1978 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting headlines in the aberdeen newspaper( " press and journal ) today about an armed police mans " efforts " to attend an incident . :?
> ...


sorry Brian,, you know i cant do that sort of stuff,, but i also know that you know how to look that up on tinternet :wink: ,,,,, brief precy,, armed response , outragous driving for miles, lost control couple of times, people having to take extreme evasive action to avoid accidents,, excessive speeds etc etc,,, the hero is being brought to book in court .. worth a read,, and a laugh !!!! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


You could pm me :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha ha brian,, not that i wont,, i mean i cant !!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Great names Gaz :wink:


Still got it James haha xx


----------

